# My Hearts Gone



## Flopsy (Jan 24, 2009)

My Fluffy babys gone


----------



## pla725 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. What happened?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no, Ashley, I'm so sorry.  

Was Fluffy the same age as Flopsy? Was he still bonded to Pumpkin? 

I guess he'll be back with Flopsy now. Although I know he'd rather be here with you. You took such good care of him. 


:rip: Fluffy

sas :tears2:


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no....

I'm so sorry


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Long story but he was fine and his abcess was doing so0o much better it had shunk to 10% of what its was since June when we switched vets.

But of course when something finally goes right something else worse has to always happen. When we came back from December's visit, the next night (I leave fluffy to run around my room) I walked into my room Fluffy didn't run up to greet me so I knew something was wrong, I checked under my bed and he was on his side with his legs completely extended, I thought he was dead. So I was sitting there freaking out when he started to struggle I helped him up and put him in his cage and just pet him and feed him and the next day he was completely fine.

Well, two thursdays ago his was tipping over and I figured maybe it was just another episode and that he would just be snap out of it again. Of course, when I finally realize that it looks like his good rear leg was broken the vets closed for the weekend so kept him in a smaller cage to restrict his movement so he wouldn't hurt himself more if he was paralazed or the like.

So we rushed in Monday morning and as soon as I go to pick fluffy up out of the car he suddenly looks completely normal. But I told doc everything that happened since the last visit and he said he didn't feel anything wrong with his leg that maybe it was just muscle soreness from having to compensate for the abcess and that he had lost weight since the last visit so maybe he had a fever since he was acting kind of legthargic he gave me a 5 day dose of metacam and told me if I noticed any signs of drug intolerence effects to call them.

Fluffy was getting better up until friday morning I noticed fluffy hadnt finished his pellets (which is EXTREMELY ODD for my boys) and hadnt drank any of his water(which he always drinks all of the water in the bowl by the time I wake up), he had ate ALL of his hay which he usally only zealously eats when I don't wake up normal time, and dirreaha. So ASAP vet visit.

When got there I was bawling thinking he was going to be put to sleep and the vet gave him a lot of fluids and told me to give him critical care every 30mins because he needed engery really bad and that he was critical condition but hes a tough bunny and could come back out it and to also keep him warm. I go home relieved and all is well fluffy gets better all through the night slept with me and when I wake up for 9'oclock dose he starts to feel limp again I go to give him the medicine and he doesn't make any atempt to swallow and just lets it drool back out and then his good leg started doing the funcky thing again and he couldn't stay up and he lays on his side and just looks at me and thats when I knew we fought are hardest and he gave it his all but it didn't work 

So we drove up to the vet, but our vet wasn't there today since its saturday and so vet said his quality of life was poor and even if they did intensive care he probably wouldn't make it through and the kindest thing would be to put him down and I already knew since this morning.....

I was with Baby til theend though, I wish I had shown him that I loved him more this last month though, I just had no clue his time was coming he was getting better


----------



## JimD (Jan 25, 2009)

:tears2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. 
Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 25, 2009)

Binky free :bigtears:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Fluffy.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: "Sweet One".

You will be missed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 25, 2009)

I just want to tell you how sorry I am. I lost one of my babies almost exactly a month ago, and it's still hard to think about him. Just remember, you did everything you could, and he wouldn't have had a better life with anyone else. I'm positive he knew how much you loved him.

Just try to think positive through this tough time.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him. Binky free, Fluffy. :rainbow:


----------



## Zee (Jan 25, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your loss.

Binky free :rainbow:

:bigtears:
ray:

Buck will look after fluffy until the time for you both to be together again


----------



## Flopsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone



























I'm still in denial though I cant believe he is really gone. He has been a part of my life for more than 7 years and hes just gone:nerves1


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh Ashley, my heart sank when I saw this. I am so sorry. I always thought a lot of Flopsy and Fluffy .

You gave Fluffy such a great life - he was such a cute boy. I know how much he meant to you.

How are you and Pumpkin doing?

Jan


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

((hugs)) I'm so sorry!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

hugs!

im very very soory..
Im so sure that you gave fluffy the best life he could have ever had.
Watta handsome boy

Prisca x


----------



## rodney (Jun 27, 2009)

its not funny when you lost someone you love:cry1:i knom how that feels like sorry to your lost


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2009)

we're so sorry for your losses. Even with time, it's not any easier. Binky free little man.


----------



## anneq (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your dear bunny.

Binky-free at the bridge, little guy:magicwand:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Fluffy; binky free...

Denise


----------

